# Now, for the wait ....



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Apr 15, 2008)

Hang in there! Try to relax and completely forget about the exam for a few months. Decompress the brain and recharge the mind. Catch up with family, friends and the rest of the world. Enjoy the Spring.

I'm sure most of you have researched and have an idea of when your state can expect the results.

Relax and don't torture yourself too much! :smileyballs: (I know I tortured myself, but it doesn't change anything)


----------



## csb (Apr 16, 2008)

I have to admit the wait was easier with the holiday season distracting me for part of it.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 16, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Hang in there! Try to relax and completely forget about the exam for a few months.


It doesn't really take that long, does it? A young engineer I know said he'd know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2008)

^ If you know you got 80/80 like some people while only using your CERM as an armrest, you already know you passed and are probably in negotiations to be the new NCEES chairman of the board!


----------



## Casey (Apr 16, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ If you know you got 80/80 like some people while only using your CERM as an armrest, you already know you passed and are probably in negotiations to be the new NCEES chairman of the board!


Their health benefits package sucks. I decided to stick with my meat packing job. The union takes care of me.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ mafia b!tch - throw a David Ortiz jersey in the bratwurst grinder would ya?!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 16, 2008)

80/80 would be perfection. I'm only human.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 16, 2008)

I suggest spending as much time on EB.com as possible to help pass the time while you wait!


----------



## Vishal (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ +1. I joined a few days before my test so thankfully did not get hooked to the board as much as I am now. But the wait was definitely made "shorter" by EB.


----------



## kschwa (Apr 16, 2008)

mary said:


> It doesn't really take that long, does it? A young engineer I know said he'd know in a couple of weeks.


Sorry to be the one to break this to you, but 8-9 weeks is that absolute earliest you will see results. NCEES says to expect 12 weeks, that's worst case.


----------



## cement (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't think Mary minds.

she already has her PE :bananalama:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2008)

^ Nice job on the 3000 posts my pozzolan laden friend.

You newbs should consider yourselves lucky that there are so many topics and posters here these days. Back in the day there were like 7 members and weekends were a ghost town.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 16, 2008)

Cement said:


> I don't think Mary minds.
> 
> she already has her PE :bananalama:


Come on! I was messing with them.


----------



## kschwa (Apr 16, 2008)

mary said:


> Come on! I was messing with them.


OK??? Glad you already have your PE. I guess I can't imagine being on this or any other boards even a second after I receive my "pass" letter. But, having said that, I am a government worker, so heck, I probably will poke around the message boards a bit even after I pass.......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 16, 2008)

After a month when people start posting fake result threads, it makes the wait go quicker.


----------



## Vishal (Apr 16, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> After a month when people start posting fake result threads, it makes the wait go quicker.


I guess the wait to get those first 6 weeks pass to post a fake thread will keep us (on the other side of the fence) restless!! Let's see who takes the honors this time. I am sure no one's gonna beat you to that.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 17, 2008)

kschwa said:


> OK??? Glad you already have your PE. I guess I can't imagine being on this or any other boards even a second after I receive my "pass" letter. But, having said that, I am a government worker, so heck, I probably will poke around the message boards a bit even after I pass.......


There are a lot of us on this board who are already Professional Engineers. The reason I originally got involved was because I was waiting for results. There was a lot of support here and it helped. I worked in industry and was the only one in my office who even cared about a PE. So, I needed a community of people who cared and found it right here. Besides the fun and games, there is a lot of serious stuff - career info, technical help, referrals to help find information. We also help those who have not passed. I never thought I would be a "regular" here, but it grew on me. I recently changed jobs and had some very difficult days with my former employer. These guys helped get me through. Is it weird to have "electronic friends"? Maybe. Hang around, though. We're here for you.


----------



## csb (Apr 17, 2008)

I just keep telling myself...at least I don't live in California.

One week almost down! Eleven to go...


----------



## Desert Engineer (Apr 17, 2008)

csb said:


> I just keep telling myself...at least I don't live in California.


I feel for the people waiting in CA... I know your pain.

Based on experience, the results won't come for you until early August. The board website shows the board meeting on May 8th (the results most likely will not be ready by then) and again on July 24th (then add two weeks for the mailing). I called the state board when I was waiting and tried to discuss the scheduling with them, it was a combination of :brickwall: and :deadhorse: . I'm sure after I finished my call with them, they did a little of this :Locolaugh: .


----------



## kschwa (Apr 17, 2008)

mary said:


> There are a lot of us on this board who are already Professional Engineers. The reason I originally got involved was because I was waiting for results. There was a lot of support here and it helped. I worked in industry and was the only one in my office who even cared about a PE. So, I needed a community of people who cared and found it right here. Besides the fun and games, there is a lot of serious stuff - career info, technical help, referrals to help find information. We also help those who have not passed. I never thought I would be a "regular" here, but it grew on me. I recently changed jobs and had some very difficult days with my former employer. These guys helped get me through. Is it weird to have "electronic friends"? Maybe. Hang around, though. We're here for you.


Well, I was trying to maybe be a little funny with my last post and mainly after posting and reading........well, I wasn't trying to be insulting or not nice. Sorry if it came across that way.

In all seriousness, I can totally see the benefit and value of a forum like this. I have worked for the same company, a dot, since graduation in may '01. Outside of my friends here, I only have one real good friend that I have known from high school that happens to be a transportation engineer in the private world. So, my opinion and view of private vs. gov't is skewed and limited. It's something I struggle with often, the decision to stay or go. The security and being able to go home everyday at five, or heck 330 if I want to come in at 630, is hard to beat. The benefits really aren't as good as most people think other than the time off.........i probably get double what i would going private, BUT and it's a big but, the salary progression can be a joke at times............anyway, getting off track, different post for a different thread.

My point only being, I can see the value in being able to get input and opinions from a much larger group of people in my profession. And, the "other board" as well as this one have really been invaluable in preperation for taking the exam.

Now to actually hit the topic of the thread, based on when results have come out for the April exam in recent years, I am actually expecting results the first, maybe second week of june. Especially since the exam was a week earlier than it has been in the past. But, I wonder that due to the new construction module, maybe it takes longer, don't know.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 18, 2008)

kschwa said:


> Well, I was trying to maybe be a little funny with my last post and mainly after posting and reading........well, I wasn't trying to be insulting or not nice. Sorry if it came across that way.


OK. I'm a little dense sometimes. Sometimes a computer screen fails to get the point across. Glad you're here. So, how long is the wait?


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 18, 2008)

mary said:


> OK. I'm a little dense sometimes. Sometimes a computer screen fails to get the point across. Glad you're here. So, how long is the wait?


I was surprised to hear my board say that the results come out around mid-June. I am in Maine.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 18, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> I was surprised to hear my board say that the results come out around mid-June. I am in Maine.


I got mine last year mid-June. It varies, depending on your state and it's always an estimate. It's just too long.


----------



## starkman (Apr 18, 2008)

mary said:


> I got mine last year mid-June. It varies, depending on your state and it's always an estimate. It's just too long.



I agree, its only been a week, and seems like it's been forever. Going to be a long 8 weeks.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 18, 2008)

You need to find a distraction. It will drive you crazy if you let it. Don't let it.


----------



## FL_Civil (Apr 18, 2008)

i've heard the rumor regarding the size of the letter they send you (being thicker if you fail b/c they explain your good/poor areas).

is there any truth to this?

i've heard it is just a rumor and not true, but i don't think i can discount it when i first see the letter in June. my stomach will be in a knot!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 18, 2008)

FL_Civil said:


> i've heard it is just a rumor and not true, but i don't think i can discount it when i first see the letter in June. my stomach will be in a knot!


The way I found out last year was on the State Board's web site. There is a directory on-line that lists all PEs in the state. It doesn't work for EITs because they are not listed. I saw it on the website, then a couple days later I got a letter.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 18, 2008)

mary said:


> The way I found out last year was on the State Board's web site. There is a directory on-line that lists all PEs in the state. It doesn't work for EITs because they are not listed. I saw it on the website, then a couple days later I got a letter.


Cali guys don't bother. The webpage has consistently (so far) been updated later than the the results come in the mail... so no shortcut there. its not that bad anyway, you only have to wait a month longer than any of the other states!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 21, 2008)

My passing letter was just one sheet, so in SC, thin means good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

FL_Civil said:


> i've heard the rumor regarding the size of the letter they send you (being thicker if you fail b/c they explain your good/poor areas).
> is there any truth to this?


That is true for Florida - a single letter if you pass, three sheets if you failed.

Good luck!

JR


----------



## ktulu (Apr 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> That is true for Florida - a single letter if you pass, three sheets if you failed.
> Good luck!
> 
> JR


A passing letter in Alabama is thicker than a failing one.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 23, 2008)

jregieng said:


> That is true for Florida - a single letter if you pass, three sheets if you failed.
> Good luck!
> 
> JR


Now, if you fail in Florida (based on last April 07), you received two letters. Maybe Florida is becoming “green” and saving trees.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## csb (May 1, 2008)

I just did the math...and realized that the most likely date for the results to show up is both:

1. My birthday

2. When I'll be out of town

At least if I'm on vacation I can't neurotically stalk my mailman...right?


----------



## starkman (May 1, 2008)

csb said:


> I just did the math...and realized that the most likely date for the results to show up is both:
> 1. My birthday
> 
> 2. When I'll be out of town
> ...



I am assuming stalking the mailman is the favorite pasttime of all those during "the wait."


----------



## csb (May 1, 2008)

Well, first I stalked my Board, then I stalked my mailman...


----------



## maryannette (May 2, 2008)

I think the NC Board website almost blew up last year. There were a couple of times when they just took it down.


----------



## ktulu (May 2, 2008)

starkman said:


> I am assuming stalking the mailman is the favorite pasttime of all those during "the wait."


I drank......heavily


----------



## NCcarguy (May 27, 2008)

I thought I would bump this back to the top....because I am REALLY enjoying the wait this time!!!! It seems to me like this has been the QUICKEST month and a half after the exam that I've experienced in about 3 years! OF course it's also the first time I wasn't waiting on results too!

I will say one thing to those that are waiting....it REALLY makes the whole process that much more special when you do finally pass. Now after being able to look back on it all, I would NOT change a thing!!!! The wait is part of the deal. I think it finally hit me the other day when a co-worker took the LEED exam, and failed it, then went back a couple of days later, took the exam and passed....honestly....it wasn't the same thing.

I know it's tough, but enjoy the ride!


----------



## Casey (May 27, 2008)

Actually, my wife is the one that is waiting impatiently; whereas, don't really mind waiting... It will come when it comes.

She got all excited last week when I got a letter from the Alberta board, she thought it was my exam letter, but it was just a receipt for my dues... She was really disappointed.

Of course I told her several times that the letter would come from Washington state, but she doesn't let that stop her.


----------



## maryannette (May 27, 2008)

I think back to last year this time. I was waiting for results. I was absolutely MISERABLE in my job. I felt like my life was a time bomb and I could hear the ticking. _FAST FORWARD_: I passed the PE, I got a job that I love, I forget how agonizing the wait was. I guess it's like my mother's explanation of childbirth--you forget how bad the pain is.


----------



## Casey (May 27, 2008)

I don't get anything out of having a PE where I am right now, besides a pat on the back from yours truly... So I am not banking on it as much as other people are...

I just hope I pass so I don't have to retake the exam... that being said, if I pass I am doing the SEII in October. So there is no salvation for me just yet...


----------



## Carlito (May 27, 2008)

I understand the wait may seem a bit long, but I'd like to offer a different perspective, which in the era of instant gratification will most likely not be very popular here... but, one is still entitled to one's opinion regardless... That is to say, that I have actually begun to like this long waiting period... there is something raw, real, and true in this waiting process... especially in this 'instant era' we live in these days 

What do you think?

Regards.


----------



## Sschell (May 27, 2008)

carlitoUK said:


> there is something raw, real, and true in this waiting process... especially in this 'instant era' we live in these days


true... But I think that there are reasons technology has been moving towards higher speeds, instant feed back and all that.... one of those reasons is that people don't like waiting for test results!


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 27, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> true... But I think that there are reasons technology has been moving towards higher speeds, instant feed back and all that.... one of those reasons is that people don't like waiting for test results!


It's not that we're obsessed with instant gratification as much as we are constantly striving for bigger, faster, smarter, more durable, and most importantly more efficient. If we didn't do this as humans, wouldn't engineers no longer be needed? I always thought this was the entire underlying principle for engineering. One of my professors in college summed up engineering when she was explaining the reasoning behind learning the derrivation of some of our equations: any monkey can be trained to use an equation, an engineer knows how to manipulate it to work better.

I will agree that there are some things that just go way beyond what is necessary, and are borderline obsurd.

IMO, there are several steps in the NCEES grading perameters that could easily be removed or done in a more efficient mannor. Why do they need to wait until after the exams are taken to ensure the machines are working properly? This could easily be done in the weeks leading up to the exam. With the invention of these amazing things like excel spreadsheets and computer scanned answer sheets, there is no reason that the raw grading and basic analysis couldn't be done in a day or two (my wife's scantron exam results are returned to her the same day at the school she attends). The cut-scores can be calculated as soon as the exam is written. Why do they need to wait for the results to calculate the preliminary cut score? The exam is supposed to be objective and not set a predetermined number of pass/fail applications. Obviously the cut-score may need to be adjusted if a "rogue" question/answer is found, but how long would it take to make an adjustment - an hour or two, maybe?

So once you consider the basic administrative things (packaging up the exams - Monday, sending them off to South Carolina or each particular state's office - 3 days, sorting - a week, analyzing "rogue" questions/answers &amp; adjust cut score- a week, and packaging up results - 3 days), there really is no reason that something like this couldn't be done in under a month. I understand that some states take it a bit further with board meetings to approve cut scores, review the results, adjust pass/fail criteria, etc. but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect results in under 4 weeks.

The only other thing I could think would slow things down would be an understaffed / under-supplied grading crew. If all of the exams (PE, FE, PS, LS, Mechanical, electrical, etc.) are all funnelled into one machine one at a time by a single person who is years beyond the governmental expected retirement age, then yeah, it could take a bit longer. However, a group that is comprised and operated by engineers, I doubt it.


----------



## Roy T. (May 30, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Hang in there! Try to relax and completely forget about the exam for a few months. Decompress the brain and recharge the mind. Catch up with family, friends and the rest of the world. Enjoy the Spring.
> I'm sure most of you have researched and have an idea of when your state can expect the results.
> 
> Relax and don't torture yourself too much! :smileyballs: (I know I tortured myself, but it doesn't change anything)


time to start torturing yourself.


----------



## MEPE2B (May 30, 2008)

Is it just me, or does that clock up there seem to click off seconds much more slowly than it did when it was counting down to the test? Is there anything that can be done to speed it up?


----------



## IndyIllini (Jun 10, 2008)

It was well worth the long wait.


----------



## al***vj (Jun 10, 2008)

No more wait for me!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 10, 2008)

One more 6 week wait... The state now has to review my entire application (including the test) and then issue the license and PE number. This can take up to 6 more weeks!

Oh well, I would rather have a 6 week adminstrative wait than the ~2 months left for the Cali test takers...


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 10, 2008)

the wait didnt bother me until other people got their results and i didnt have mine yet. THEN i freaked out. but the time in the middle wasnt bad.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 10, 2008)

Dexman1349 said:


> It's not that we're obsessed with instant gratification as much as we are constantly striving for bigger, faster, smarter, more durable, and most importantly more efficient. If we didn't do this as humans, wouldn't.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I think if there are "problematic" problems the feedback loop to test writers might take some significant time. Everyone would agree raw scoring should be nearly instantaneous, but remember 70% isn't a raw score.


----------



## MEPE2B (Jun 16, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> the wait didnt bother me until other people got their results and i didnt have mine yet. THEN i freaked out. but the time in the middle wasnt bad.


After taking the test, I all but forgot about it for about a month. As people started talking about expecting results soon, I started to think about it a little bit again. But when someone actually got results, time nearly stopped until I got my results. I can't imagine how stressful it is now for the people who still have no results and may be looking at several more weeks of waiting in limbo. The many extra weeks of suspense the folks in California must endure must be complete torture. I think if I was in that situation, I would just have to find some way distract myself with something else, or else lose my mind.


----------

